# Texas Fallen Firefighter Memorial Ride and Cook-off



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

This event has grown tremedously in the last two years and is open to everyone. It is headed towards being in the top three cook-off in the County with The Galveston County Fair & Rodeo and The Good Ole Days cook-offs.

If you ride then the Escorted Ride is a must. It starts in Cy-Fair and ends at the Fairgrounds. It gets bigger each year.

Register your cook-off teams to compete. There are more teams showing up each year.

Come out Friday night and join us for a party. Texas City Firefigters along with LaMarque Firefighters cook together each year. We will have a DJ and a margarita machine. Just look for our banners, find me and introduce yourself.

The event is June 22-23, 2012 and all info from flyer is below.

*Ride Information*
*Registration*
$30 per rider
$40 for rider and passenger
*Includes barbecue plate at cook-off*
Escorted Ride through scenic roads
of Harris, Fort Bend, Brazos, and
Galveston Counties
*First 100 riders who register will*
*receive a free ride t-shirt*
Day of registration from 8 a.m. to 10a.m.
Ride begins at Cy-Fair Volunteer
Fire Department Station 11
18134 West Road
Cypress, Texas
*Kick stands up at 10:30 a.m.*
A pancake breakfast provided by the
Cy-Fair VFD is available
Ride ends at the Cook-Off event at​
Galveston County Fairgrounds

*Memorial Information*
A short memorial service will begin at 10:00 a.m.
The family of Gary Staley, a firefighter who was killed
in the Line of Duty in 2003, will lay a wreath at the
memorial to honor all First Responders
who have given their lives.
Register online at
*www.texasfallenheroesride.com*
or by sending a completed registration
form along with check or money order
to:
TX LODD Task Force
PO Box 925, Friendswood, TX 77546
832-647-6770
*Sponsorships & Underwriters Still Needed!*
*Visit Our Website To Get Your Logo On The*​
*Next Flyer!*

*Cook-off Information*
*Registration*
*$120 plus an un-cooked brisket (10 lbs. min.)*
*Brisket * Pork Spare Ribs * Chicken*
*Trophies awarded to 1st, 2nd, and 3rd in all categories*
*A "King of the Pits" will be crowned at*
*the end of the day*
*Gates open for move in at 10:00 a.m. on*​
*Friday, June 22, 2012.*

*Festival*
*Party at the Pavilion Friday Night @7pm*
*Live entertainment Friday Night & All Day Saturday*
*Food and drinks*
*Childrens area with animal show*
*Bingo*
*Cornhole Competition*
*Fire muster*
*Bike Show & Bike Games*
*Static displays of fire, EMS, police apparatus*
*Dog Demonstrations*​
*Vendors & Shopping*


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Here is the link to go on-line and purchase raffle tickets for the bbq pitt raffle . . . you do not have to be present to win . . . wg

http://texasfallenheroesride.com/?page_id=698


----------



## FireEater (Jul 31, 2009)

Reminder that tonight and tomorrow is the cookoff and lots of other festivities.


----------

